# Thanking people



## MorbidTravis (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont understand, i have given so much positive reputation, yet it stays at 3. i dont understand how that works. i prolly thank like 3 ppl a day anyway, how is thispossible?


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2008)

When you thank someone, it gives *them* rep, not you. You only get rep when you are thanked by someone else.


----------



## BigM555 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2008)

And not to nitpick, but you've only thanked 3 people total. You can check it in your profile under the Thanks tab. 

Are you associating the post-thanks button with giving rep as well? It works the same way, but the Thanked: 3 in your profile is how many times you've actually *thanked* the post. If you leave someone positive reputation, that doesn't count as a thank-you, as it's a different thing. (Which also doesn't increase your own rep.)


----------



## MorbidTravis (Feb 18, 2008)

no lol, i thought giving rep was the same thing as thanking ppl, cuz i give tons of rep out for anything positive


----------

